# How much did he expect to pay?



## Joe Lombardo (Oct 20, 2003)

Just had a complaint from a customer. As some of you know we had over 24 inches of snow last weekend. I plow his driveway two times during the storm he calls and said he'd shovel the rest. My normal charge for over 8 inches of snow is my rate plus one half so if I charge $50 it would cost you $75. This storm I used the same rate but added just $10.00 to his driveway because I didn't have to return for the third time. I think he got a great deal, he thinks I over charges him. How did you guys bill this storm?


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

For residential I charge 50% more for 6-10" double up to 12". For this storm I'm charging all residential triple. I am also sending a letter giving an overview of what the storm required my company to do to make sure all our customers were taken care of. And they were. I am also specifically telling them not to complain to me about their price in this letter. We made out really well with the storm. Several breakdowns that proved to be easy fixes. Got stuck only a few times and no complaints! Everyone was real appreciative and happy with our service. Had all the churches open for Sunday. HOA's were very happy. Overall, for us, a good experience. I went 108 hrs with a combined 7hrs of sleep, though. He got a very good deal.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I would have charged my standard rate for each time I was there. If I come 10 times and plow 3 inches off each time, and your standard rate is $35, youre going to pay $350.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Joe Lombardo;1595743 said:


> Just had a complaint from a customer. As some of you know we had over 24 inches of snow last weekend. I plow his driveway two times during the storm he calls and said he'd shovel the rest. My normal charge for over 8 inches of snow is my rate plus one half so if I charge $50 it would cost you $75. This storm I used the same rate but added just $10.00 to his driveway because I didn't have to return for the third time. I think he got a great deal, he thinks I over charges him. How did you guys bill this storm?


There may be some misunderstanding in how he reads your contract. I think he got a great deal too but you might want to consider spelling out specifics in your future contracts and have something that covers this sort of thing.

I myself would have charged even more. My contracts speel things out on a per inch basis. If it got ugly and there was a disagreement, all I would have to do is pull the contract out and show them the math. The work is the work. Do you think a contractor would give you a break repairing your house if he got into it and saw there wa a lot more to it? Hell no. An autobody repair guy that is painting/repairing your car/truck and finding a ton of bondo that needed to be redone? No! No one else is going to give you a break....so why in the hell should you? I mean heck, if you like working for less just because it's more work then go ahead. Just stay away from my area so you don't start to kill the profit potential here. or...give me your number so I can get you to sub for me in the future. :waving: Just my .00002 cents worth. :salute:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Seasonal rate...I'm still ahead from last year plus this year is a bonus too, difference is I and the truck actually had to work this week.Thumbs Up


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Maybe I'm just getting old, but I would drop em', and no charge no charge!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr.Markus;1595778 said:


> Seasonal rate...I'm still ahead from last year plus this year is a bonus too, difference is I and the truck actually had to work this week.Thumbs Up


Thumbs Up payup


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd tell him to go F*@# himself with a rusty pipe.


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

seasonal is bet way to go over an extended time.. if not than per push, in 24'' i would have plowed min 2x possibly 3.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

I charge every 8" on residentails and I charged all my residentails 3x havent had anyone complain.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Per push. If i show up, you pay; if i don't, you don't pay.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Joe Lombardo;1595743 said:


> Just had a complaint from a customer. As some of you know we had over 24 inches of snow last weekend. I plow his driveway two times during the storm he calls and said he'd shovel the rest. My normal charge for over 8 inches of snow is my rate plus one half so if I charge $50 it would cost you $75. This storm I used the same rate but added just $10.00 to his driveway because I didn't have to return for the third time. I think he got a great deal, he thinks I over charges him. How did you guys bill this storm?


Using your rates/example he should have been charged $150.00.
I use a 60% bump per jump in rate and haven't had any push back from Resi's or Commercial accounts.

Sounds like this customer is just trying to see how far he can bend you over, I'd explain/ remind them of the price structure and if they still do see they're not being screwed I'd part ways.


----------



## Paulie's Plowin (Jan 21, 2009)

My average customer I charge 1-6" 50-75 7-12" 75-125 13-18 100- 175


----------



## cheffy (Dec 15, 2009)

For what its worth we had about 20" storm in wisconsin in december . I plowed for 3 days straight on four hours of sleep . Loved it ! Now down to the billing I bill on a scale 1-6 6-9 9-12 and $ 75.00 per hour after that . I made a beautiful basket of much needed revenue in those three days only had one person ***** about it . I plowed her drive twice in the storm and salted twice . was supposed to be 45+10 and 45+10 for a total of 110.00. She called after I sent the bill Said I did not plow it twice and did not salt at all. I told her I did my job and would like to be payed she said no I asked her what she felt was the right amount to pay.She sent me $45.00 . I will never plow out that ***** again. If she calls again I will tell her my good customers come first and I dont have time.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

I just don't get the charge difference in inches and discounts to come back after the first time. If it's too confusing for me as a contractor who does snow plowing, I can see why customers have issues. Per push and their is no confusion and room for arguing exactly how many inches were on the ground. So you show up the first time and get 100%. You show up the 2nd time and charge 60%. Why? Where did you pick up 40 reductions since the first round? Your equipment sits without income for what.........350 days out of 365. You are offering a premium service. Charge for it. I compare our business to every other business. Friends of mine just went on a cruise. The cruise wasn't all that bad of a price. But they charge $6.00 a beer. Why? Because they can. You get a blizzard and you guys get cheaper? I jdon't get it. You're going without sleep. Time away from your family. Your equipment is taking a beating. It takes you days to recover.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

cheffy;1599410 said:


> For what its worth we had about 20" storm in wisconsin in december . I plowed for 3 days straight on four hours of sleep . Loved it ! Now down to the billing I bill on a scale 1-6 6-9 9-12 and $ 75.00 per hour after that . I made a beautiful basket of much needed revenue in those three days only had one person ***** about it . I plowed her drive twice in the storm and salted twice . was supposed to be 45+10 and 45+10 for a total of 110.00. She called after I sent the bill Said I did not plow it twice and did not salt at all. I told her I did my job and would like to be payed she said no I asked her what she felt was the right amount to pay.She sent me $45.00 . I will never plow out that ***** again. If she calls again I will tell her my good customers come first and I dont have time.


What if you get 6" ? Does that fall in the 1-6 inches or the 6-9 inches? 
You get 20" storm? Why would you salt in the middle of the storm when it's coming down that heavy? And why let a customer just pay whatever and you're just ok with letting it go? Why is it so easy to let go of money that you've earned? Send her a letter stating she has until this date to pay or late fees will be added. And this date to pay or you will file with the magistrates office and then court costs will be added. Get your money.


----------



## NJlandscaper908 (Oct 29, 2010)

He got a deal. If I was doing it we would have charged $400 for 24" of snow. For residential we do $100 for 2"-4" then $100 + $15 per inch for each inch over 4". It's a flat rate for the storm no matter how many times we visit. 

If he does't like it tell him you'll put the snow back for him...For Free! That's a deal if I ever heard one!


----------



## Bison (Dec 20, 2010)

For starters I wouldn't let him off the hook for the money. If he wants to be on your list for plowing then he needs to be plowed , why is he on the list if he only wants some of the snow moved ? Explain to him by rights he should pay a full storm amount since he tied up a slot that could have been used by another customer who actually wanted to be plowed . You gave him a break on the price which is more then fair , you did not overcharge him and you did most of the heavy lifting for cleaning up the storm . Be calm , explain it to him that he cost you money in a business that doesn't always give many chances to make money in . Who knows that may have been the last plowable storm this season. Once you get your money and the check clears I would dump him and replace him with someone else. I've been doing resi's for 25 years and have a zero tolerance for cheapskate shenanagins....


----------



## gonorth16 (Jan 22, 2012)

Just had a customer complain to me about her $120 bill for her driveway, 26"of snow in NH . I cleared it 3 times during the storm, and even went back to clear the front of drive that the town plowed in again. She told me that she felt that $120 was too much as it took me only a 1.5hrs to clear it. I showed her the pricing , the same pricing we went over in september when I got the account. Well after an hr of going back and forth with this lady I got in my truck and stared plowing the snow back into her driveway. Well I must say that her and husband were real quick to pull out the $$$ but it was past the point of no return. I would not accept any money and put 26" of snow back into the driveway. She called the town and police on me, which both of them just laughed and basically told the lady why didnt you just pay your bill?


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

gonorth16;1600447 said:


> Just had a customer complain to me about her $120 bill for her driveway, 26"of snow in NH . I cleared it 3 times during the storm, and even went back to clear the front of drive that the town plowed in again. She told me that she felt that $120 was too much as it took me only a 1.5hrs to clear it. I showed her the pricing , the same pricing we went over in september when I got the account. Well after an hr of going back and forth with this lady I got in my truck and stared plowing the snow back into her driveway. Well I must say that her and husband were real quick to pull out the $$$ but it was past the point of no return. I would not accept any money and put 26" of snow back into the driveway. She called the town and police on me, which both of them just laughed and basically told the lady why didnt you just pay your bill?


There ya go!!:laughing:


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

gonorth16;1600447 said:


> Just had a customer complain to me about her $120 bill for her driveway, 26"of snow in NH . I cleared it 3 times during the storm, and even went back to clear the front of drive that the town plowed in again. She told me that she felt that $120 was too much as it took me only a 1.5hrs to clear it. I showed her the pricing , the same pricing we went over in september when I got the account. Well after an hr of going back and forth with this lady I got in my truck and stared plowing the snow back into her driveway. Well I must say that her and husband were real quick to pull out the $$$ but it was past the point of no return. I would not accept any money and put 26" of snow back into the driveway. She called the town and police on me, which both of them just laughed and basically told the lady why didnt you just pay your bill?


:laughing: That's awesome

Funny how people squabble over the bill when it's all over.... Maybe now they can shop around and find someone cheaper.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

gonorth16;1600447 said:


> Just had a customer complain to me about her $120 bill for her driveway, 26"of snow in NH . I cleared it 3 times during the storm, and even went back to clear the front of drive that the town plowed in again. She told me that she felt that $120 was too much as it took me only a 1.5hrs to clear it. I showed her the pricing , the same pricing we went over in september when I got the account. Well after an hr of going back and forth with this lady I got in my truck and stared plowing the snow back into her driveway. Well I must say that her and husband were real quick to pull out the $$$ but it was past the point of no return. I would not accept any money and put 26" of snow back into the driveway. She called the town and police on me, which both of them just laughed and basically told the lady why didnt you just pay your bill?


Gonorth16 where in nh are you? Pretty sure you're going to lose more than just that driveway with an attitude like that once they spread the word about you! Not to mention you lost more money wasting time/fuel plowing them back in. Poor business ethics if you ask me.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

wilsonsground;1600831 said:


> Gonorth16 where in nh are you? Pretty sure you're going to lose more than just that driveway with an attitude like that once they spread the word about you! Not to mention you lost more money wasting time/fuel plowing them back in. Poor business ethics if you ask me.


I wasn't going to be the dick and say it but you are right. If i had this problem i would settle on a agreed price to atleast get some money out of it then drop them. Not be a dick about it but just say it's best we part ways or something to that affect.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

How long do you think the cable/power company would spend dickering over your bill if you refused to pay? They wouldn't, they'd send a tech to shut you down, he did the same they would do. Services were rendered and not paid for so he put things back to the way they were. There have been a few instances I wish I had the stones to do something like that.


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

GoNorth, you're definitely hero of the week in my book. Unbusinesslike... absolutely. But, we'd all like to do the same thing some days. It certainly feels personal when you do your best and they can pay, but make an arbitrary decision to not pay you based on some weird logic after the fact. As if they know your costs and expenses. They don't. Been there before. If you were over here in Seacoast NH/ errrr, MA; you'd probably be put in jail. I'm pretty surprised the Cops didnt ruin your day. Prices seemed reasonable to me. I guess it was $120. worth of fun.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

The cheapest drive I did in this storm was $150. The majority were $225-$250. I had a few regulars call and say that was to much, that they would find someone else. They called back saturday evening asking me to come out. I told them the price is the same and they all agreed. I did about a dozen emergency plows for even more. People were paying they had no choice.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

gonorth16;1600447 said:


> Just had a customer complain to me about her $120 bill for her driveway, 26"of snow in NH . I cleared it 3 times during the storm, and even went back to clear the front of drive that the town plowed in again. She told me that she felt that $120 was too much as it took me only a 1.5hrs to clear it. I showed her the pricing , the same pricing we went over in september when I got the account. Well after an hr of going back and forth with this lady I got in my truck and stared plowing the snow back into her driveway. Well I must say that her and husband were real quick to pull out the $$$ but it was past the point of no return. I would not accept any money and put 26" of snow back into the driveway. She called the town and police on me, which both of them just laughed and basically told the lady why didnt you just pay your bill?


I can see doing something like that almost to the point of not being able to fix it, and then charging them to clean it up again. Drastic times...


----------



## gonorth16 (Jan 22, 2012)

wilsonsground;1600831 said:


> Gonorth16 where in nh are you? Pretty sure you're going to lose more than just that driveway with an attitude like that once they spread the word about you! Not to mention you lost more money wasting time/fuel plowing them back in. Poor business ethics if you ask me.


 Yeah, not going to lose any sleep "once they spread the word" and I dont have a bad attidude. I spent almost a hr with them going back and forth. I did a service and want to be Paid for it. Could I of just said I'll accept what you wanna pay and leave, yes I could of but why? People like that do things like this to contractors of all types everyday. I work too hard to let people beat me . You dont go out to dinner and order from the menu that has prices on it and then tell the waiter that you like the food but you dont think Its worth what they are charging, and your only going to pay this. As far as Gas and Time wasted, Oh well had fun doing it.....


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

JimMarshall;1595767 said:


> I would have charged my standard rate for each time I was there. If I come 10 times and plow 3 inches off each time, and your standard rate is $35, youre going to pay $350.


Right on, unless hes not a regular customer and just one of these people that call when we get big storms. Then I always charge more.


----------



## Bison (Dec 20, 2010)

I'd rather be thought of as a bit of a crank that does a good job then someone who does a good job and can be dicked around on the price after.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

i think you should give us some of that snow in northern va


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

I set a base rate for 2 to 4 inches starting at $40. Most are in the $40 to $50 range. My accounts got between 24 and 30 inches. I billed most of my customers at 3.5 times their base rate, so $140 to $175. Some that had difficult driveways and/or drifts I billed at 4.0 times and a couple I only billed at 2.5 times (low priority accounts or they had shoveled some). One-timers got billed between $100 and $150, but all but two of them had to wait until Tuesday because I had to do aprons and slush duty on my regulars Monday when it started raining and the town/state finially got the hardpack up. A factory lot I do that requires most of the snow stacked in one area to preserve parking spaces was billed at 6.0 times. Overall I made out pretty well until I figure out my hourly take which was only about 60% of what I make on smaller storms, largely due to traveling around at 10 to 15 mph I think. 

I didn't get my invoices mailed until yesterday so I don't know yet how my regular customers will react. My standard response to those who complain is to tell them to just pay me what they feel is fair, and after they pay I drop them. I pulled a 36 hour shift followed by an 18 hour one and then a 10 hour one...getting too old for this crap, lol. 

One guy in my area was billing out at $300 minimum for the first half hour.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

Laszlo Almasi;1600555 said:


> There ya go!!:laughing:


 I put snow back into a guy's driveway once , I had dropped him for non payment , and he had found somebody else to rip off . I came by and his driveway was plowed , so I was filling it back up with snow I got from the banks along the road > The dude comes running down from his house after I'd been at it for a few minutes . He's screaming like a little girl , pulls out a S&W J frame revolver and sticks it in my face . Long story shot , I took his gun away from him , told him if he called the cops , I'd press charges for assault , plus take him to small claims court , plus beat his ass . He owed me $200.00 , I sold the revolver (a stainless model 60) for $450.00 . I was very surprised he didn't call the cops anyway , but I guess it was more important to him to avoid a felony conviction on his record , along with some jail time . I never go looking for trouble , but when I run into it , I can handle most of it ! The look on his face , when I took that gun away from him was truly , PRICELESS !


----------



## landandtree05 (Feb 21, 2013)

oneoldsap;1604476 said:


> I put snow back into a guy's driveway once , I had dropped him for non payment , and he had found somebody else to rip off . I came by and his driveway was plowed , so I was filling it back up with snow I got from the banks along the road > The dude comes running down from his house after I'd been at it for a few minutes . He's screaming like a little girl , pulls out a S&W J frame revolver and sticks it in my face . Long story shot , I took his gun away from him , told him if he called the cops , I'd press charges for assault , plus take him to small claims court , plus beat his ass . He owed me $200.00 , I sold the revolver (a stainless model 60) for $450.00 . I was very surprised he didn't call the cops anyway , but I guess it was more important to him to avoid a felony conviction on his record , along with some jail time . I never go looking for trouble , but when I run into it , I can handle most of it ! The look on his face , when I took that gun away from him was truly , PRICELESS !


Not for nothing and I understand a vengeance was in order, but taking and selling a pistol is a federal offense. I know pistol laws in your state are lax, but you cannot buy or sell a pistol without going through a FFL dealer, and selling a pistol illegally obtained is a serious offense. Unless is was an antique pistol, but it doesnt sound like it. Be careful, especially if you are posting on a site like this that can be requoted.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

landandtree05;1604743 said:


> Not for nothing and I understand a vengeance was in order, but taking and selling a pistol is a federal offense. I know pistol laws in your state are lax, but you cannot buy or sell a pistol without going through a FFL dealer, and selling a pistol illegally obtained is a serious offense. Unless is was an antique pistol, but it doesnt sound like it. Be careful, especially if you are posting on a site like this that can be requoted.


 Might be an offence in CT , but not in Vermont , no FFL required in a private sale ! Our gun laws aren't lax , we don't have any , and that's as it should be . I didn't steal his pistol , he gave it to me willingly , when he stuck it into my truck . You don't intimidate vietnam vets by sticking an empty revolver in his face . My first instinct was to feed it to him , but the path I chose was a better one . To this day , that dude won't make eye contact with me , on the rare occasions I bump into him !


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

oneoldsap;1604967 said:


> Might be an offence in CT , but not in Vermont , no FFL required in a private sale ! Our gun laws aren't lax , we don't have any , and that's as it should be . I didn't steal his pistol , he gave it to me willingly , when he stuck it into my truck . You don't intimidate vietnam vets by sticking an empty revolver in his face . My first instinct was to feed it to him , but the path I chose was a better one . To this day , that dude won't make eye contact with me , on the rare occasions I bump into him !


Its not a law in CT either. People confuse selling new guns with used. I bought a few used guns and traded for a few. I never had any problem registering them. I also go to auctions. The auctioneer doesnt have a FFL either.

This might change soon with the anti gun nuts out there.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I didn't steal his pistol said:


> Awesome
> :salute:


----------



## landandtree05 (Feb 21, 2013)

In CT it is law to purchase a pistol through an FFL, not a rifle or shotgun, get your facts straight. And however I understand your point about getting a pistol stuck in the face, your arrogance is quite staggering. Thank you for serving our country, but next time just knock him out and call the cops. Oh, and I carry legally, you should try it.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

darryl g;1602918 said:


> I set a base rate for 2 to 4 inches starting at $40. Most are in the $40 to $50 range. My accounts got between 24 and 30 inches. I billed most of my customers at 3.5 times their base rate, so $140 to $175. Some that had difficult driveways and/or drifts I billed at 4.0 times and a couple I only billed at 2.5 times (low priority accounts or they had shoveled some). One-timers got billed between $100 and $150, but all but two of them had to wait until Tuesday because I had to do aprons and slush duty on my regulars Monday when it started raining and the town/state finially got the hardpack up. A factory lot I do that requires most of the snow stacked in one area to preserve parking spaces was billed at 6.0 times. Overall I made out pretty well until I figure out my hourly take which was only about 60% of what I make on smaller storms, largely due to traveling around at 10 to 15 mph I think.
> 
> I didn't get my invoices mailed until yesterday so I don't know yet how my regular customers will react. My standard response to those who complain is to tell them to just pay me what they feel is fair, and after they pay I drop them. I pulled a 36 hour shift followed by an 18 hour one and then a 10 hour one...getting too old for this crap, lol.
> 
> One guy in my area was billing out at $300 minimum for the first half hour.


Exactly how I do it, everything you said.

I had a guy with a loader help me on 2 lots and he charged me $200 / hour. (He was there only 1.5 hours so the bill for his work was $300). Very large Deere loader saved me 4+ hours of chiseling at the snow with my truck. I still had to plow the whole lot after he was done but it was like plowing a 5" storm. One of those lots is base price $175 I charged $525. The other base $95 charged $380 (lots of shoveling + snow in one area). So $525 + $380 = $905 - $300 loader = $605 which still nets me a little over 2x my normal rate. Good the storm was on a weekend these businesses weren't open and could be done Sunday night. Had to wait a few hours for the loader to arrive also.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

DFLS;1606346 said:


> Exactly how I do it, everything you said.
> 
> I had a guy with a loader help me on 2 lots and he charged me $200 / hour. (He was there only 1.5 hours so the bill for his work was $300). Very large Deere loader saved me 4+ hours of chiseling at the snow with my truck. I still had to plow the whole lot after he was done but it was like plowing a 5" storm. One of those lots is base price $175 I charged $525. The other base $95 charged $380 (lots of shoveling + snow in one area). So $525 + $380 = $905 - $300 loader = $605 which still nets me a little over 2x my normal rate. Good the storm was on a weekend these businesses weren't open and could be done Sunday night. Had to wait a few hours for the loader to arrive also.


It sounds like your charges were pretty reasonable.

Checks have started to flow in now and I haven't had one complaint yet. Lots of "thank you" notes in the memo sections of the checks and on the backs of the envelopes. In fact one customer that I billed at 3X my normal rate sent me an extra $50. There's still time for people to complain, but it's looking good so far. In my experience people who don't like an invoice don't usually bother to call, they just don't pay the bill.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

landandtree05;1606302 said:


> In CT it is law to purchase a pistol through an FFL, not a rifle or shotgun, get your facts straight. And however I understand your point about getting a pistol stuck in the face, your arrogance is quite staggering. Thank you for serving our country, but next time just knock him out and call the cops. Oh, and I carry legally, you should try it.


Like I said you dont need a license to buy or sell guns privately. The way he did it wouldnt be legal in CT. I have bought and sold a half dozen handguns in CT. You just use your pistol permit #.

http://www.ct.gov/despp/cwp/view.asp?a=4213&q=494616


> You can only buy a handgun in Connecticut, if in addition to being a resident, you have a valid Permit to carry Pistols or Revolvers, a valid Eligibility Certificate, if you are a licensed Firearms Dealer or if you are a Sworn Police Officer.
> 
> A DPS-67-C and a DPS-3-C (4 copies) must be completed. The seller of the handgun must contact the Special Licensing and Firearms Unit at (860) 685-8400, or 1-(888) 335-8438 and obtain an authorization number for that sale. This number is to be added to both forms. The DPS-67-C is to be retained by the seller for 20 years. The seller should retain the original copy of the DPS-3 for their records, give one copy to the purchaser as a receipt, submit one copy to the local police authority where the purchaser resides and submit a final copy to the Commissioner of Public Safety.


http://www.ct.gov/despp/lib/despp/slfu/firearms/dps-3-c.pdf
http://www.ct.gov/despp/lib/despp/slfu/firearms/dps-67-c.pdf


----------



## landandtree05 (Feb 21, 2013)

Still have to call the state for an approval number... so it may not need to go through a FFL, still has to go through the state. Either way, the transaction must be reported for a pistol, which was my point from the start.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

Your rates down in CT and NJ are three times what we get up here in VT . All my accounts are per plowing . The rate stays the same no matter how hard it snows . I guess folks down that way a used to getting bent over , it's a way of life right ?


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

oneoldsap;1607166 said:


> Your rates down in CT and NJ are three times what we get up here in VT . All my accounts are per plowing . The rate stays the same no matter how hard it snows . I guess folks down that way a used to getting bent over , it's a way of life right ?


Honestly that seems f'd up. So you get paid the same to plow 3 feet as you do 3 inches?

Keep in mind that the standard people require here is likely a lot higher than up in VT. I doubt you have to make a return trip to your accounts because the town/state plow put a little bit of snow in the apron or another 2 inches of snow came down. Also hardpack is totally unacceptable here...you gotta get it all up, even on gravel driveways. People run worn all season tires, some of them rear wheel drive. The bottom line is that I put about 70 hours in on that storm and need to get paid for it.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

oneoldsap;1607166 said:


> Your rates down in CT and NJ are three times what we get up here in VT . All my accounts are per plowing . The rate stays the same no matter how hard it snows . I guess folks down that way a used to getting bent over , it's a way of life right ?


Even if I lived in your area I would charge by how much snow fell. The people dont determine the market the plow contractors do. If you asked me your the one getting bent over, having to go to the same drive 3-5 times for the same pay.

I had people call me in this past storm expecting me to clear 2ft for $45-$50. I just laughed and went back to work plowing at $200 a drive.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey I said per plowing , not per storm . I might plow 3 or 4 times during the same storm . If it's a $25.00 driveway , I bill $25.00 everytime I plow it , 4 times = $100.00 . The only effect total snowfall has , is how many times I plow ! I've been doing it this way since 1978 and I can count the number of complaints I've had on one hand ! I don't have a written contract with any of my 35 accounts , and some of them have been with me for over 20 years + . I some one calls me to do a drive that's not mine , it's $75.00 / Hr. , and I don't beat my rig to get it done quickly either !


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

oneoldsap;1607565 said:


> Hey I said per plowing , not per storm . I might plow 3 or 4 times during the same storm . If it's a $25.00 driveway , I bill $25.00 everytime I plow it , 4 times = $100.00 . The only effect total snowfall has , is how many times I plow ! I've been doing it this way since 1978 and I can count the number of complaints I've had on one hand ! I don't have a written contract with any of my 35 accounts , and some of them have been with me for over 20 years + . I some one calls me to do a drive that's not mine , it's $75.00 / Hr. , and I don't beat my rig to get it done quickly either !


So what happens if it snows so hard that you can't plow it multiple times during a storm...roads are impassable or travel is so difficult that it takes too long to do your rounds. Now there's a foot or 18 inches by the time you get there? Still the same price for that big push?


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

WTF...this doesn't happen too often. I just received another check for $50 more than I invoiced. I had billed that one at 4.0 times my base rate because it was drifted. That's 2 customers who have done that and another sent me a $50 gift certificate to a local restaurant. The only problem is how to deal with the overpayment on my books. Obviously they meant it as a tip but I don't think I have any way of funneling off the extra $50 really and I'm pretty sure they didn't over pay me so they could have a credit on their account. So what I've done is adjust the invoice to what they paid me, but then I need to charge tax on that as well which cuts into it a little...no I'm not complaining, lol.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

darryl g;1607646 said:


> So what happens if it snows so hard that you can't plow it multiple times during a storm...roads are impassable or travel is so difficult that it takes too long to do your rounds. Now there's a foot or 18 inches by the time you get there? Still the same price for that big push?


 That would be a special event (act of god ) , and would be charged by the hour ! As long as the snow will roll of the plow , it doesn't take any more time ! We live in very different regions . If someone here tried to charge your rates here , they wouldn't be working much !


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, I'm sure that most homeowners are more equipped to self-service and there are more guys with plow trucks as well. Again, there's the tollerance thing too. People here require pavement, period. I have a 2 inch trigger and get calls to service customers when we have less than that. I used to spend a lot of time in VT, NH and ME and it seemed that hardpack was almost the norm on the secondary roads in the winter...not sure if that's changed with the "Flatlander Invasion" of your area that's happened since then.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

darryl g;1608876 said:


> Yes, I'm sure that most homeowners are more equipped to self-service and there are more guys with plow trucks as well. Again, there's the tollerance thing too. People here require pavement, period. I have a 2 inch trigger and get calls to service customers when we have less than that. I used to spend a lot of time in VT, NH and ME and it seemed that hardpack was almost the norm on the secondary roads in the winter...not sure if that's changed with the "Flatlander Invasion" of your area that's happened since then.


 Of the 35 accounts that I have , 2 are paved , and one of them is a freebee . There's not much that can be done with our secondary roads ! They just plow and sand them . Using salt on a dirt road is a big no no ! I don't even want to get into flatlanders , I wish they would all go back to where they came from !


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

I thought everyone liked city slickers and their poorly planned vacation/resort communities that take advantage of local zoning laws (or lack thereof) and ruin the character of the area.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I think a friend of mine holds the record for driveway charge- 750$. We were at the epicenter 38"+(Milford Ct) .I don't do driveways but that sounds excessive/ criminal to me!


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

leigh;1609957 said:


> I think a friend of mine holds the record for driveway charge- 750$. We were at the epicenter 38"+(Milford Ct) .I don't do driveways but that sounds excessive/ criminal to me!


 Fools like that don't grow on trees ! Must have been a little old lady . Your friend is a parasite , and a POS !


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

oneoldsap;1610228 said:


> Fools like that don't grow on trees ! Must have been a little old lady . Your friend is a parasite , and a POS !


No,my friend was the one that paid 750$.He is recovering from burns from a gas explosion and has been home recovering since last year.But I do agree with your assessment of the person who charged that much!


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

leigh;1610242 said:


> No,my friend was the one that paid 750$.He is recovering from burns from a gas explosion and has been home recovering since last year.But I do agree with your assessment of the person who charged that much!


 My apologies to your friend ! Burns are really bad news , the pits actually .


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

leigh;1609957 said:


> I think a friend of mine holds the record for driveway charge- 750$. We were at the epicenter 38"+(Milford Ct) .I don't do driveways but that sounds excessive/ criminal to me!


My highest was $415, then $375, then $315. Most were $150 - $200 lowest was $100


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

darryl g;1606368 said:


> It sounds like your charges were pretty reasonable.
> 
> Checks have started to flow in now and I haven't had one complaint yet. Lots of "thank you" notes in the memo sections of the checks and on the backs of the envelopes. In fact one customer that I billed at 3X my normal rate sent me an extra $50. There's still time for people to complain, but it's looking good so far. In my experience people who don't like an invoice don't usually bother to call, they just don't pay the bill.


Many thanks on the checks / notes here too even the ones that had to wait until the next day because their street was impassable. Twice I tried to get to them but couldn't so I called and said so. So they called me when they saw that their street was finally done and I was there within an hour...


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm finding out that a lot of guys charged A LOT for that blizzard, in the $300 to $500 range for residential driveways. I think the reason is that a lot of them were poorly prepared to deal with 2+ feet of snow so they struggled with it, took a long time and felt justified charging a lot. I think I'll pick up a straight blade for my truck and some bald tires so I can struggle through the next big storm and justify charging a small fortune to everyone, lol.


----------



## frankieplower (Feb 14, 2013)

*No payment troubles!*

I am in ct, over 38" snow during memo. We triple and quad charged drives, and blizzard costs 5x the regular rates, people have been sending in Thank You notes with their bills thanking us for risking our lives to keep them clear! Not paying......sorry they need to be dropped, don't be a sucker you work too hard for it!


----------



## frankieplower (Feb 14, 2013)

*Oh by the way.....*

The guys who are out there working for nothing, something's gotta give... tell us the name of the trust fund who's propping you all up? I want in!


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

frankieplower;1627249 said:



> I am in ct, over 38" snow during memo. We triple and quad charged drives, and blizzard costs 5x the regular rates, people have been sending in Thank You notes with their bills thanking us for risking our lives to keep them clear! Not paying......sorry they need to be dropped, don't be a sucker you work too hard for it!


Not sure I understand. So triple and four times the 5X rate? So a $50 driveway could become a $1,000 one?


----------



## frankieplower (Feb 14, 2013)

Residentials for 38" we charged 3 times the regular rate, so a $50.00 became $150

Our commercial lots are contractually set up so 38" snow makes the price 5 times the 1-3" plow price, it's reall simple you have got to protect yourself against these large events. They can dent your profitibility picture if you're not careful!


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

OK sorry, I understand now.


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Guess I wish I had some per inch or per push accts left at this point... ah well, I guess I'll still play the percentages and do the seasonal thing. I don't see global warming working in less than a thous. year. cycle. Maybe i'm just an idiot...


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Completely irrelevant to Nemo, but a guy called 2 months ago. Looked like an easy driveway, 2 cars wide, 5 car lengths long, up a slight hill. Then he said it drifted in real bad. I offered $40 and he said "Uhh, how about $15." I then promptly got in my truck and drove off.


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Good for U Sierra, been there and done the same. Its not easy given the economy but most of us have overhead and risk. It aint free...$40 bucks U were giving it away...


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

DodgeBlizzard;1599439 said:


> I just don't get the charge difference in inches and discounts to come back after the first time. If it's too confusing for me as a contractor who does snow plowing, I can see why customers have issues. Per push and their is no confusion and room for arguing exactly how many inches were on the ground. So you show up the first time and get 100%. You show up the 2nd time and charge 60%. Why? Where did you pick up 40 reductions since the first round? Your equipment sits without income for what.........350 days out of 365. You are offering a premium service. Charge for it. I compare our business to every other business. Friends of mine just went on a cruise. The cruise wasn't all that bad of a price. But they charge $6.00 a beer. Why? Because they can. You get a blizzard and you guys get cheaper? I jdon't get it. You're going without sleep. Time away from your family. Your equipment is taking a beating. It takes you days to recover.


I charge per push and never have a problem.Maybe last year guys made money with very little snow but it will all even out in the end.I am 100% residential.I also do not get upset if a customer shovels his 3" of fluffy snow.In this day with the economy,a service business will suffer some.People will look to cut their spending so I do not expect to be paid for work not done but expect to be paid for work performed.Plain and simple.


----------

